# ND Model D Driver Wear



## srfndoc (Jan 2, 2021)

Going thru a couple Model D hubs and was comparing the two drivers.  They each have wear but in different places.  The first shows wear at the beginning/end of the threads:




The second shows wear at the rear section of each thread in a longer section (same on each thread



Both still seem to work fine with the clutch sleeve but would either of these be considered too worn to use?


----------



## bloo (Jan 2, 2021)

I definitely wouldn't use the second one, or the piece it engages. I'm on the fence about the first, but not if I could easily find something better.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah, the clutch sleeve from the second one has the matching heavy wear on the threads:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Is your axel straight?


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 2, 2021)

It had bad threads on both sides.  Ended up having to cut one end off just to get the disc support sleeve off.  The sprocket on this hub was really worn as well with bad 'sharking' on the teeth.  I think the disc support sleeve/hub shell/clutch are the only things salvageable from this hub.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Check all your parts carefully before installing and you should not have any problems


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ve rebuilt quite a few model d’s now so getting proficient at it. I was really just curious how much wear people consider as acceptable on various parts.  You can definitely tell hubs that were taken care of vs those that were abused. 

The other area where I often see wear is on the clutch/clutch sleeve teeth. The teeth become flat instead of coming to a point, just not sure at what point it becomes a problem. 
Thanks


----------

